# Please can I be allowed to PM



## scottTT (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Mods,

Please can I be allowed to PM? I have said hello in the section, and also started a thread for my car in the Mk1 area. I'm an honest car owner not a fraudster lol.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scott, you will have to join TTOC first.

Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281

Hoggy.


----------

